# Teen Pein ( Nagato) and Konan(a bit unsafe)



## allegro (Nov 1, 2007)

first to use graphire

I want to paint the friendship between teen pein ( nagato) and konan.The scene describes Konan gets hurt and pein concerns about her.But...anyway maybe its just my style~sorry><




bigger


----------



## Brigade (Nov 1, 2007)

whoa dude that is a nice style you have there


----------



## fraj (Nov 1, 2007)

Theres something odd about konans body - looks incomplete 
But anyways its a really good peice of work - needs colours a lot of colours


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Nov 1, 2007)

saw this on on da and faved. it's love.


----------



## Elle (Nov 1, 2007)

Love Konan's face and hair.  Her breasts look a bit misplaced though and Pein's nose could be moved over towards his just a bit.  Overall I like your style.


----------



## Crayons (Nov 2, 2007)

Konan is pretty there. I like the art ^_^


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Nov 2, 2007)

Oh, very nice, I like how they are blushing and their hairstyles are perfect. Konan's hand resting on Nagato's chin looks good and the lines are so clean.


----------



## Madara Uchiha (Nov 2, 2007)

wow awsome i like it


----------



## Namin? (Nov 2, 2007)

^^ How adorable is that, eh? Konans chest looks a little odd but the rest is amazing. I will pay you to color it... or, there is another alternative... *takes out knife*
=D


----------



## Denji (Nov 2, 2007)

You've got a cool and unique style! I really like this piece!


----------



## Sarun (Nov 2, 2007)

great pic!

**


----------



## allegro (Nov 3, 2007)

grateful for everyone's comment.

I am colouring another paint before,so after completing it and I will colour this later.I am new table user,and it takes time to be familiar with it.(But my wrist is more comfortable than before.Using mouse to pull the path line hurts!!  )


About odd about konans body and chest and Pein's nose ...i will repair it when i colour it.Thx for  pointing them out.  
(i can image to colour her rose is a hard work.)

My style is.. i don't know ....may be porn or something


----------



## natwel (Nov 3, 2007)

i like that, so artistic


----------



## Ricky (Nov 3, 2007)

Other than Konan's chest, the picture looks great


----------



## Yakuza (Nov 3, 2007)

I love it you kep B&W, it gives much more to the scene...
fantastic


----------



## songcompiler (Jun 2, 2010)

did you draw this ? thankyou if you'd answer me


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Jun 2, 2010)

nice style 
i like nagato's expression


----------



## Lapidouce (Jun 4, 2010)

It rather looks like Nagato is concerned about her boobs ... 

More seriously, the sketchy style is nice, even thought it looks like it's been vectorized in an automatic way and therefore cuts details that could have been nice.


----------



## songcompiler (Jun 6, 2010)

why not create a simple animation about this? it think you could do it of course just the way you like it =P


----------

